# Lump?



## tripp (Jan 13, 2011)

I found a lump in between her shoulder blades under the skin and it moves around. Any ideas?


----------



## NZ_V (Jun 4, 2009)

cyst?


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

How big is it? Is it decidedly "lumpy"? I ask this only because I managed to freak myself out over a small, moveable bump on Jasper's shoulder. At his next vacc. appointment, I had the vet feel it. She said it was his microchip--scanned it too, to make sure, but that's all it was!


----------



## Brodie (Feb 13, 2010)

Is this after a recent vaccination? If so, it might be an allergic reaction like Brodie had. There's a thread on here from a while ago where I posted what his looked like on his thigh. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## tripp (Jan 13, 2011)

It's probably the size of a quarter. I know it's not a micro chip, she doesn't have one yet. I'm going to the vet to check it out. Also another question, she gets the hiccups while asleep quite a bit. She also shakes while sleeping , not just a scared shake but kinda like convulsions. I don't want to over react over bad dreams , just thought I'd ask


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper also got a lump from his rabies vaccination. It's still in the process of going down--my vet said they could come up slowly and go down slowly. I try to hot compress it or gently massage it if I think of it.

Not sure how old your dog is, but my boy hiccupped a lot while he was still very young. He's four months now, and still occasionally gets the hiccups. When he was between 2 and 3 months, he'd get them very often.

The shaking could be dreams or just part of developing (again, I don't know how old your dog is) her nervous system/musculoskeletal system. It's also possible she might be chilled. If Jasper's having a bad dream, sometimes I just gently stroke his back in a soothing manner--they way you would a child. He'll either calm down immediately, or just wake up, realize he's fine, and go back to sleep. My vet said things like this are usually only cause for concern if they happen when he's awake, too, but your vet might have more insight!


----------

